# Experiences of Genesis?



## Bronte Cottage

Morning everyone,


I hope you do not mind me posting here. Apologies if so. My DH and I are looking at using the Genesis clinic in Cyprus for IVF with ICSI, sperm retrieval and pgd. I appreciate that this board is for those using surrogacy but I am really struggling to find out information on this clinic - whose success rates look so good. Most of the people in the Cyprus/Turkey thread seem to be using a clinic called Dogus but I keep hearing Genesis mentioned in passing so decided to take a look.


I know there is another lady looking for information too, so any help would be gratefully received   


Really it's just a little bit of info on how you have found the clinic, responses to emails, level of english language, location of the resort and 'holidaying' there. The south part of Cyprus seems much more accessible with tour operators whereas other Cypriot IVF clinics in the northern Turkish part of Cyprus seem less so.


Apologies again for lurking around here......it's so hard to get information   Thank you, and lots of best wishes to all of you. I've been reading your other thread on this board and it has really opened my eyes to issues I'd never even considered for people


----------



## TeamD

Hi BC,

Have a look at the last post I made on the Cyprus surrogacy thread, I have said several things about genesis.

In respect of south Cyprus, it is lovely, lots to do but expensive. We stayed in a hotel on the beach front in Limassol which was about 15 mins drive from the clinic, central Limassol did not have as nice hotels as along the beach front.

Genesis English is extremely good, especially dr savvas and they respond well to enquiries.

Good luck!

TeamD xx


----------



## Bronte Cottage

Thanks Teamd- I'll have a look through now x x


----------



## Chicalinda

Hi brontecottage,

From what you gather which seems to be the better clinic, dogus or genesis? I ma keen to go with genesis because dr savvas was trained in london and worked with prof ian craft who has an excellent reputation. But i am now curious about dogus! 

Manynthanks


Monica


----------



## Bronte Cottage

Hi chicalinda,


I'm definitely thinking genesis. They are more expensive though - as me and DH need extras like sperm retrieval and gender selection I think we're going to be looking at the £9000 mark I think. Dogus seem much cheaper but I'm not getting a good vibe from them- I don't know why. Having said that, costs might prohibit us from going to genesis....


I think Dogus works out at about half the price for us. I am goi g to email genesis and just doub,e check the prices with them. We are looking to start treatment in about 12 months time but that's such a lot of money for us. We have paid for 3 ivf cycles in this country as due to ridiculous strode lottery funding, we weren't entitled to anything


----------



## Tringa

We are going to genesis next april.


----------



## Chicalinda

Hi we are officially on our 2ww wait with genesis. In short i think dr savvas really knows his stuff, he is very keen to get the best results possible. However i sometimes had a hard time with getting my questions answered. Having said that once i started treatment they were much better and quicker at responding.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Chicalinda wishing you and your surrogate much love and luck xx


----------



## Chicalinda

Thanks so much jj1! Xx


----------



## Chicalinda

I am getting really frustrated with genesis. Our lovely surrogate is pregnant but is suffering from severe morning sickness. She has had to be hospitalised 3 times so far as she can't even keep water down. I'm hoping when she comes off the IVF medication it will help. I asked the clinic  when she could come off the medication but I was just told after 12 weeks. I then explained that I needed a clear date because the hospital here counts her as 10 weeks pregnant yet the clinic says 11 weeks but the clinic at the same time says to speak to her GP who is clueless. So I just want confirmation from the clinic as to the date on which she should stop medication. Anyway, the clinic is refusing or ignoring my emails. If I do get a response it is often very curt bordering on rude. Given the huge costs involved, I expect better patient care. By the way, the reason I'm so panicked is because the dr Savvas said to me very bluntly that if my surrogate stopped taking her medication before 12 weeks she would miscarry. So in my head I'm trying to know what Surro time frame should use given how sick she is so the sooner she can come off would be better for her sickness so she could maybe start eating but I don't want her to risk miscarriage.


----------

